# Tool Box Rack



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Pathetic is the only word to describe the tool box that comes on a Bobcat compact tractor. About the only useful things you can fit in it, are Band-Aids! But where to mount a larger tool box when the space is not there? This solution won't work unless you have a Quick Hitch on your tractor. I welded up a frame to the quick hitch which holds an ammo box/tool box! The box can be easily lifted out if you need your tools away from the tractor. Now that I have this one made, I'm going to make a chain box, for the other side. Hope this idea is helpful to someone else. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Just a couple more pictures of completed box. Bye


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that the Bobcat has the same toolbox as the baseline Kioti. If so I agree with your assessment. 
Your toolbox set up looks pretty good. I've been cogitating a away to mount an ammo can toolbox on mine but the options are pretty limited on the Kioti. 
Only thing I might have done different would be to paint it a lighter color to avoid sun heating.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

How high does the setup lift in the back? What about modding an ATV rack to fit it? Bolt it to exisiting holes in the roll bar.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey BelarusBulldog, do you use those tools or are they just for show? mine show evidence of oil and grease on most of them, Reminds me of one of the plumbers I worked with ; we called him "the jeweler" because his tools were always so clean.:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

BUT I LIKE THE BOX IDEA!!!

Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

farmertim said:


> Hey BelarusBulldog, do you use those tools or are they just for show? mine show evidence of oil and grease on most of them, Reminds me of one of the plumbers I worked with ; we called him "the jeweler" because his tools were always so clean.:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> BUT I LIKE THE BOX IDEA!!!
> 
> ...


Good eye FarmerTim! Bought a new set just for this tractor, and hadn't had a reason to use them yet. If you will notice, I even lined the box with foam to cut down on the tools rattling. I'd say it won't be long before everything has a coating of oil and grease, don't want them to rust!:lmao: Still, I do clean my tools after every use. Never know what I am going to have to fix next. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Larry in OK said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that the Bobcat has the same toolbox as the baseline Kioti. If so I agree with your assessment.
> Your toolbox set up looks pretty good. I've been cogitating a away to mount an ammo can toolbox on mine but the options are pretty limited on the Kioti.
> Only thing I might have done different would be to paint it a lighter color to avoid sun heating.


You are right Larry about the Bobcat and Kioti sharing the same toolboxes, sad! The toolbox was painted before hand and I'm debating painting it orange to match the rims and trim. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> How high does the setup lift in the back? What about modding an ATV rack to fit it? Bolt it to exisiting holes in the roll bar.


You might be on to something there, dangeroustoys. I'm going to keep that in mind for another project in the future. Thanks! Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I mentioned it because its a popular mod for trail tractors - can put a cooler, tool box and spare gas can on it- when i get around to finishing my agway, id like some sort of rack on the back.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I mentioned it because its a popular mod for trail tractors - can put a cooler, tool box and spare gas can on it- when i get around to finishing my agway, id like some sort of rack on the back.


Any chance you could post a picture of a tractor with one installed? I sure would like to see just how they do it. Thanks! Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Easy to get at plus sharp looking...nice.


----------



## Priority1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Any chance you could post a picture of a tractor with one installed? I sure would like to see just how they do it. Thanks! Bye


I've actually been working on something along them lines....a closet for my tractor and pictures are coming soon!


----------

